# 2011 Silver LTZ w/ black interior



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Got the car in January basically to just build my credit for a year or so to get myself into a brand new lease. It all started with tiny things like blacking out the bow ties, but I figure now since I'm driving it I might as well make it mine while I have it. I don't wanna affect resale value too much since I don't plan on keeping the car in the long run so I'm going for a clean stockish look. How the Cruze should have looked IMO. I also don't wanna build it because First of all it's a Cruze they're not race cars. So far here's the little things I've done:

Vinyl wrapped bow ties black

LED Benz style fog lights

Benz style tail lights

LED license plate lights

Light bar in the back window ( for all the mass holes who love to ride my a**

Tablet mounted on dash which connects to a Bluetooth OBD2 via the torque pro app for real time stats. I had also wired auxiliary and power wires for it through my dash to my center console but the power wire broke and with the new PDIM I'm ordering I won't need an Aux so I'm gonna pull them out. 

Plasti dipped front lower bumper black to match grill

Swapped old fat emblem bow tie center caps out for the new design bow tie center caps and plan to plasti dip like previous ones only 10X better

Car came with 35% tint 

Debadged 




Some future mods Coming soon:

35w 6K HIDs to match led fogs

EL wire interior ambient lighting

10" sub 

Obd2 splitter so I can have my Bluetooth Obd2 and an window controller for the summer time

Vinyl wrap interior trim possibly white because too many people have done carbon fiber 

Side mirror 20% blue tint for when trucks lights are in my eyes

Stubby antenna

PDIM capable of Bluetooth audio

LED interior lights

Light bar behind grill(If HIDs don't help with the Cruze high beams being awful)

Possibly footwell lights idk yet

Rainguards (immediately)

And I'm also looking into swapping the mirrors with a Korean Cruze (power folding + LED turn signal)


Things I've had problems with: 

New cylinder heads 
All new tranny seals
Coolant leak from hose that connects to reservoir
Broken wiper(new England weather lol)
Now I'm dealing with a tranny cooler line leak/harsh idle in reverse (yay me!)
And a possible water pump thank god for that special policy! Also have an odd click/pop in front suspension feels like it's under my feet 

Sorry this is so long, thanks for taking a look! 
Any questions about anything I've done please feel free to ask. Pics of everything are gonna be in the next post because I believe this one is too large


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Had problems uploading any pics but these two for some reason


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Keep getting an error while trying to upload pics, love that.  guess I'll try to post them some other time


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Try joining photobucket and uploading pics there and linking them to the forum. That's how I do it. Works better anyway cause the forum doesn't shrink the size down when you do it that way.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, I use Photobucket and it works great. 

Nice car man, looks like your making some great progress!


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Guess I'll have to try to remember my photobucket from years ago or make a new one but I'll try getting pics uploaded a little later


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]So I got a new photo bucket but have been a little busy so here's the pics of everything I've done I'll start with the newest edition, 6K HID's: [/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Day:[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Night:[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]The next thing is one of my favorites so far,I got the inspiration from a buddy at work. I finally did it after a couple nights of having people ride my ass with their high beams on. The 28" led light bar in the back window. It's wired straight to the battery with a 30 amp fuse I ran all the wiring to the bar and switch through my fire wall and had the switch come out of my fuse box and ran the wires for the light bar all the way back:[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Also one of my favorite things I've done is mounted the nexus 7 tablet on my dash and bought a Bluetooth OBD2 scanner and bought the torque pro app so I have realtime stats I can watch as I'm driving I also plan on doing some type of mobile interface using tasked to make everything easier to navigate while in the car:[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]And the rest of the stuff is just kinda small stuff you can see the LED fogs in the pics of the HIDs and you can see the tail lights, the black bow ties, the front bumper accent that's plasti dipped, I swapped the ugly center caps my car came with( came with the older fat Chevy emblem with no chrome trim even though my 2011 Cruze has the updated bow tie on it) to newer updated bow tie center caps and I'm gonna black the bow ties on those out soon, you can see the led license plate lights , I also have a radar detector on the passenger side I wired through the dash because people kept stepping on the slack but that's not photo worthy and last but not least another of my favorites is my turbo snail sticker, it perfectly describes the car and adds I believe 50hp(;[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)][/COLOR]


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Have no idea why the photo bucket links did that but my bad did this on my slow iPad and it took 45 mins


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

those tail lights! I want!!!!


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

Where did u find those fogs?!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ls1jt (Jan 15, 2017)

Keepin busy!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rob617 said:


> ...
> 
> Swapped old fat emblem bow tie center caps out for the new design bow tie center caps and plan to plasti dip like previous ones only 10X better...
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard if I haven't said so yet!:welcome:

Do you have any pics of the center cap versions you speak (write) of?

Where are you going to get the OBDII splitter from. The only one I found last year is still out of stock!

Where do you plan on getting the blue tint from? Where did you get that idea from?

You might as well make the mirrors heated too.

Nice ride!:question::question::question::dizzy:


----------

